# Marzocchi xc700 2008 , que tal salen?



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

hola

estoy armando una bici de XC, solamente me falta la suspe, nada mas que ahorita ando con poco presupuesto, me encontre una Marzocchi xc700 ata en $300 (rebajada de $700) lo cual no se me hace caro, pero pues ultimamente he leido muchas malas experiencias con marzocchi

personalmente me paso con una all mountain 1, el bloqueo de recorrido no jala y realmetne no estoy muy agusto con el funcionamiento de la suspe...

alguien me puede decir si Marzocchi ya se enderezo y esta sacando buenas suspes como antes o sigue teniendo problemas de calidad?


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*Misma pregunta..*

Precisamente yo tengo la misma pregunta? que tal sale esa tijera, yo la quiero para un FS de 5" de recorrido. Me podria servir?

Marzocchi XC 700 Ata
100 to 140mm Adj. Travel
TST Micro
ATA (Air Travel Adjust)
Air Spring
Alloy XC Steer Tube
32mm Nickel Coated Alloy Tapered Stanchions
6" Post Mount (Max Disc 7")
Weight: 3.72 lbs.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ATA + TST Micro = Caso para Garantia seguro.

Las fallas en ambos sistemas son una probabilidad MUY alta.

Por algo estan rebajadas a menos de la mitad.

En Marzocchi si quieres una horquilla similar, buscate una Z1 Light con ETA. Pero eas son mas dificiles de coseguir que un perro verde.

La otra es ir con una antigua Marathon S o SL, pero esas no llegan mas de 120mm.

Si quieres que tu bloqueo en tu Marzocchi vuelva a funcionar, checate mi sitio... yo tuve una y la destripe infinidad de veces. Tengo un tutorial de como darle servicio a una Zoke AM1 (2005 o 2006, la 2007 es un poco diferente e incluso he visto dos versiones distintas de la tapa del cartucho del amortiguador).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Horquillas*

Mejor vayan a la segura con R.S. , por lo menos aquí hay distribuidor y representantes , además ofrece una amplia linea de horquillas para todos los gustos y alcances .

Ahora que si el dinero no es problema , pues ahí está Fox y Magura .

Y si el dinero de plano sobra >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DT Swiss

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Mejor vayan a la segura con R.S. , por lo menos aquí hay distribuidor y representantes , además ofrece una amplia linea de horquillas para todos los gustos y alcances .
> 
> Ahora que si el dinero no es problema , pues ahí está Fox y Magura .
> 
> ...


pues el dinero SI es problema, pero ya ando viendo una Magura Laurin del año pasado, o una md120 ,    
mi tienda local solo vende Fox y Magura!!! tons igual y en comodas dificultades...

lo ultimo que use de RS fue una judy alla hace como 10 años... y como fue mi primera suspe, pues a mi me gustaba, ademas el mercado era RS, manipoo y marz siendo Marzocchi lo mejorcito

nunca he usado una RS de las nuevas ya bajo la tutela de SRAM, pero pues tambien he estado viendo una pike.....

*miren la cosa es asi..*. tengo una heckler que es digamos all mountain y tengo la chameleon que es mas XC

la heckler tiene la Marzo all mountain 1 2007 pero la mera neta no me gusta como jala,, de bajada jala superchido pero de ahi en fuera,, el bloqueo no jala, la bajo y poco a poco regresa a su posicion normal. (no se compara con la fox float de la bici de mi novia (que por cierto no usa!!!!!))

tons quisiera vender esa AM1 y comprar suspes nuevas para cada bici quiza una pike para la heckler y una sid para la changoleona... no se la mera neta...

que me dicen de las nuevas RS....

gracias!

** imagenes solo ilustrativas...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ah, y no crean que tengo $$$ dinero eh! lo que pasa es que ya me van a casar el proximo año y pues es ahora o nunca    

estoy comprando todo lo que pueda, bicis, consolas, jugetes y mas....

je je je


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues yo tengo la PIke desde hace dos anejos ya, ya va de lujo.

Tiene DOS defectos que califico de menores.

1.- Hace un ruidito como un "clock-clock" cuando el recorrido esta puesto en cualquier punto entre 140 y 110mm. En los extremos, no hace nada de ruido.

2.- Las tapas donde estan las tapas y los ajustes en la corona, a veces tienen fugas pequenias. Eso se resuelve con o-rings nuevos o dandole servicio a los existentes.

Los dos los califico yo de "molestias menores", porque fuera de eso, de ser molestos no afectan en lo absoluto el funcionamiento.

Desde que tengo la Pike, me empece a mejorar bastante cuesta abajo (ahi esta la flota que no me va a dejar mentir) y vengo de una Marz AM1 del 2005 a la cual la tunee con un cartucho HSCV que me presto el RitoPC.

Para ti, te recomendaria la Pike Solo Air en la Heckler... y otra en la Chameleon.

En mi muy tonta opinion. me iria por una Vanilla en la Changoleona. Una SID es como demasiado XC para un cuadro que es mas de caña. Tal vez una Tora o Revelation.

Ya que tienes Magura cerca, la Laurin o incluso la Menja te vienen mejor y chance mas baratas.

En cuanto a tu Marz, seguro necesita purgar el cartucho. El bloqueo de la AM es totalmente rigido... cuando el cartucho esta purgado. Y yo que siempre me pregunte a quien le gustaria llevar semejante monstruo de tijera totalmente extendido y bloqueado... veo que los hay.  Para mi es mejor el ETA o algun otro sistema de cambio de recorrido que el bloqueo.

La Pike U-Turn puede bloquearse Y recortarse. Es un tijeron... rigida, confiable, amortigua de pelos... excelente.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ah por cierto una fotillo de dicha bici... la otra es la de mi novia, que SOLAMENTE HA USADO 1 VEZ DESDE QUE SE LA COMPREQ!!!! (en la calle)

NO PUt#$"#$##$"s!! mame"!"#****n!!"!! ching***s que coraje.. pero pues ni hablar... yo pelandomela con mis franknbikes y a ella le toco su primer bici con fox float y dhx grupo xt lx ruedos mavic....


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Para ti, te recomendaria la Pike Solo Air en la Heckler... y otra en la Chameleon.
> En mi muy tonta opinion. me iria por una Vanilla en la Changoleona. Una SID es como demasiado XC para un cuadro que es mas de caña. Tal vez una Tora o Revelation.
> Ya que tienes Magura cerca, la Laurin o incluso la Menja te vienen mejor y chance mas baratas.
> La Pike U-Turn puede bloquearse Y recortarse. Es un tijeron... rigida, confiable, amortigua de pelos... excelente.


ugh!! le di a "edit" en vez de quote y borre mi comentario anterior...

bueno el caso es que habia dicho que la SID seria para la camaleona por que esa bici quedaria como XC y marathon, la heckler quedaria para lo demas y para la s bajadas por ahi tengo una big hit con una 888 

pero si como que esa sid esta muy "wimp" para ese cuadro...



Warp said:


> En cuanto a tu Marz, seguro necesita purgar el cartucho. El bloqueo de la AM es totalmente rigido... cuando el cartucho esta purgado. *Y yo que siempre me pregunte a quien le gustaria llevar semejante monstruo de tijera totalmente extendido y bloqueado... veo que los hay.*  Para mi es mejor el ETA o algun otro sistema de cambio de recorrido que el bloqueo.


no entendi, por "bloqueo" me refiera a bajarla de 150 (o 170 en mi caso) a los 130 no ajustar el tst a "xc"

a ver nomas para aclarar

TST= compresion vdd?
ETA= baja el recorrido de 150 a 130
ATA= ¡?¡? air travel adjustment?

bah, no se cuantas cosas tiene esa suspe y eso que es de las viejitas

chi*--**dos ya le ando haciendo ojitos a la pike!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> no entendi, por "bloqueo" me refiera a bajarla de 150 (o 170 en mi caso) a los 130 no ajustar el tst a "xc"
> 
> a ver nomas para aclarar
> 
> ...


Ah... es que casi siempre cuando se dice bloqueo, se entiende evitar que la suspe se comprima... ya te entendi!

Pues si tu ETA se sube solo, seguro que es cosa de abrir la tapa, agregar un poquitin de aceite y listo... Un ETA con el nivel correcto de aceite, si acaso se regresara en unos 10 min de NO ponerle peso encima.

Con tu peso, si esta bien puesto a punto el aceite, no se sube.

Creo que tu tijera necesita algo de carino... pero si se trata de tirar la chancla para levantar otra, la Pike esta de pelos.

O usa partes de la bici de tu novia... ni cuenta se va a dar. Y si se da cuenta, le dices que "lo estas aflojando" para que cuando ella la use, quede al tiro. 

El ETA, reduce el recorrido tan bajo como hasta 30mm usables.

El ATA es el que baja el recorrido a 130mm.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ah... es que casi siempre cuando se dice bloqueo, se entiende evitar que la suspe se comprima... ya te entendi!


Si, fue mi error, bloqueo, es bloqueo y punto, pero me referia a "bloquearla abajo"



Warp said:


> Pues si tu ETA se sube solo, seguro que es cosa de abrir la tapa, agregar un poquitin de aceite y listo... Un ETA con el nivel correcto de aceite, si acaso se regresara en unos 10 min de NO ponerle peso encima.
> 
> Con tu peso, si esta bien puesto a punto el aceite, no se sube.
> 
> Creo que tu tijera necesita algo de carino... pero si se trata de tirar la chancla para levantar otra, la Pike esta de pelos.


Pues el historial de esa suspe es: la compre, la use, fallo, la mande a marzocchi california a que le dieran cariño, regreso funcionando, pero el ETA se regresa a su posicion extendida aunque yo vaya pedaleando, quiza es por que estoy muy flaco 
el ETA es lo unico que no me gusta como funciona,



Warp said:


> O usa partes de la bici de tu novia... ni cuenta se va a dar. Y si se da cuenta, le dices que "lo estas aflojando" para que cuando ella la use, quede al tiro.
> 
> El ETA, reduce el recorrido tan bajo como hasta 30mm usables.
> 
> El ATA es el que baja el recorrido a 130mm.


si les dijera que hace como 1 mes, despues de discutir que que onda con esa bici que si la iba a usar o la vendia, me dijo: oye, y no puedes usar esas piezas para armar tu una bici... y yo por dentro (""" a huevooooo """) pero la verdad, es la bici de mi novia, y usar esas piezaas me podria salir muy caro en un futuro, ya saben como son las viejas...

Ademas si me gustaria salir con ella de vez en cuando.. (jja jaja sueños guajiros)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahi te va el resumen de Marzocchi:

TST Micro = Mierda
TST = Mierda
TST 2 = Mierda
ATA = Mierda (Mas pedos que el Doppio)
SSV = Mierda
RV (SSV) = Mierda
HSCV = Padrote
RC2 = Padrote
RC3 = Padrote
RC3 EVO = Padrote
ETA = Padrote.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

bueno, ahorita que regrese a la chamba, me fije que era lo que tiene la suspe... efectivamente de un lado TST y ETA y abajo TAS y rebound

tons quedamos:
ETA se regresa a su posicion normal aunque vaya pedaleando
TAS no se si se baja la horquilla a 130 o simplemente solo funcionan 130mm
TST pues si sirve, si se siente la diferencia de "DH" suave a XC casi bloqueado
Rebound si funciona

tons seguire los consejos de Warp y voy a meterle mano para ver si hago que jale el ETA


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bici vs matrimonio ja ja ja*



mtymxdh said:


> ah, y no crean que tengo $$$ dinero eh! lo que pasa es que ya me van a casar el proximo año y pues es ahora o nunca
> 
> estoy comprando todo lo que pueda, bicis, consolas, jugetes y mas....
> 
> je je je


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado mtymxdh :

¡¡¡ Pues no te cases ! , para que así te puedas comprar todo lo que quieras para tu bici , nada mas pónte a leer en los foros como un gran porcentaje de bikers que firmaron su contrato de esclavitud ( léase matrimonio ) tienen que pedir permiso a la otra parte hasta para comprar cables de freno o unos puños nuevos ja ja ja

Ademas tu ya vas perdiendo como 5 a cero , todavía no te casas y ya le compraste su bici de pocas luces ... ja ja ja , que será cuando te cases .....

YA EN SERIO , realmente si he visto a algunos amigos que se andan comprando sus cosas de bicis hasta a escondidas e incluso he visto quien ha pagado por un manubrio digamos $ 2,500.00 m.n y pide la nota por $ 250.00 , casi casi como las notas o recibos que dan en las tiendas gringas fronterizas .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado mtymxdh :
> 
> ¡¡¡ Pues no te cases ! , para que así te puedas comprar todo lo que quieras para tu bici , nada mas pónte a leer en los foros como un gran porcentaje de bikers que firmaron su contrato de esclavitud ( léase matrimonio ) tienen que pedir permiso a la otra parte hasta para comprar cables de freno o unos puños nuevos ja ja ja


*mmmmmmmmta madre, *en la que me meti..  bueno, me voy a meter..., afortunadamente agarre una que "aparentemente" le vale madre lo que gaste en este negocio, por que ella tambien se da sus gustitos, no creas....



> Ademas tu ya vas perdiendo como 5 a cero , todavía no te casas y ya le compraste su bici de pocas luces ... ja ja ja , que será cuando te cases .....


ya ni me recuerden esa bici por favor. lastima q sea talla 15" y no 18" , la he usado y por mas que digo, si le subo aqui y si le muevo alla, pero no, me queda muy chica...



> YA EN SERIO , realmente si he visto a algunos amigos que se andan comprando sus cosas de bicis hasta a escondidas e incluso he visto quien ha pagado por un manubrio digamos $ 2,500.00 m.n y pide la nota por $ 250.00 , casi casi como las notas o recibos que dan en las tiendas gringas fronterizas .
> 
> Saludos .
> 
> the last biker


No, no podria hacer eso, ella sabe la diferencia entre XTR, XT, SLX, Deore // Dura Ace, ultegra, 105, // fox, zocchi, rock shox... y asi sucesivamente. Aparentemente si me pone atencion cuando me pongo a platicarle de las bicis...

Pero es buena fiera, es considerada, ahorita con los preparativos de la "ejecucion" (boda) dice que yo le doy el anillo de compromiso y q ella me regala mi camara fotografica (canon rebel T1i) o bici singlespeed (redline monocog flight) o me ayuda a comprar mi bici de ruta...

es mas, sin su ayuda nunca hubiera podido comprar:










no esta mal, no?


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ufff como extraño esa foes... no se para que la vendi... :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Bueno, pues finalmente ya consegui la suspension...

me decidi por una RockShox Revelation Air U-turn... 110-140...

no esta mal...

mas o menos algo asi:



saludos...

ahora, en 6 hrs sabre si para mi heckler consigo una Revelation sl 150mm!!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> ahora, en 6 hrs sabre si para mi heckler consigo una Revelation sl 150mm!!


pues si, tambien gane la Revelation de 150mm ahora que carajos hare con 2 !??!?


----------



## jezmar (Mar 11, 2009)

que tal!!

la segunda la podrías vender!
de que color es?
que Revelation es?
etc...

saludos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

jezmar said:


> que tal!!
> 
> la segunda la podrías vender!
> de que color es?
> ...


tengo una revelation 426 air uturn 110-140mm y la otra es una revelation sl 150mm

la que venderia es la 426 con u-turn...

si te interesa, mandame un PM por favor

saludos y feliz año


----------

